# Free food, alcohol, mayor and silent auction at my grand opening



## jimmyjam (Nov 6, 2007)

Hey guys, as some of you might know, I am a sports chiropractor, and im the owner of a wellness clinic call Form & Function: health, performance, wellness centre inc. We have recently taken on a larger space and hired a naturopathic doctor, foot specialist, nutritionist and physiotherapist. We will be having our grand opening this sat Jan 15th 2010, If you are interested just send me a quick rsvp via pm, and I will add you to the list. Come and check out my new 75 gallon named "rooted" while having some delicious food, and hear the mayor of Markham Speak. The info is below.

Dr. Feng and Associates cordially invite you to the Grand Opening Celebration of Form and Function Health Performance Wellness Centre

in support of the Markham Stouffville Hospital.

The festivities take place on Saturday January 15 between 3pm -7pm inside the

Hilton Suites at 8500 Warden Ave in Markham.

Come out for some food, drinks, and the lovely vocal stylings of Breanne Mounter.

Silent Auction proceeds and other donations will be going directly to the much needed expansion of the Markham Stouffville Hospital.

Please RSVP via this link or under contact at

www.formfunctionclinic.com

Cut and paste the link below for the e-vite.

http://secure.smilebox.com/ecom/ope...6b354e444e384e44597a4e5445334e54553d0d0a&sb=1


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

Congratz on the new space and nice tank!

Wish I could drop by but working that night  cause I wouldn't pass up on free food!!


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Oh my!!! Congrats!!


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

All the best, bro! I'm helping a friend move on that day, so I'll be all bent over, aching, sore and nursing a few bumps and bruises by days end, as this move also involves a piano...


----------



## jimmyjam (Nov 6, 2007)

lol .. thanks guys.. drop by anytime for a tour. I got my receptionist into planted tanks now, so she will talk fish talk too if Im not around =p


----------



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

Can I get a job there as a PTA?? LOl!! Jk jimmy!! I really wanna check out ur clinic n tank! Have fun there people!!


----------



## jimmyjam (Nov 6, 2007)

lol perhaps when we get a bit businer =P Well if any of you are around the area, feel free to just swing by, and if any of you are looking to spend some money, we have some great auction items including a flight to florida, sweet watch, paintings, spa packages, sporting event tix..


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

jimmyjam, I sent you some info, I'm in a related field


----------



## jimmyjam (Nov 6, 2007)

Watch Rogers community channel 10 or 63 this friday Jan 21 at 6 pm or again at 10 pm for a documentary on Form & Function


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Someone please record it (PVR broken here) then bit torrent it please.


----------

